# Treewalker Trestands?



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Any one ever use one. 
What's the pros and cons about them. 
Any info would help.

Thanks Sam


----------



## XtremeOutdoors (Apr 26, 2008)

Easy To Use, Very Comfortable, Lightweight.... I havent found any cons other then the saddle bag (Optional) needs magnets or something to hold it more securley.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Not sure how they are but i ordered one a few days ago and will let you know how it gos
John


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Very Nice*

Got one a month or so ago at the end of the archery deer in AZ and was very impressed. Easy to set up and very comfortable with the sling type seat.


----------



## hunter115 (Aug 30, 2005)

*stands*

I just bought one, I totaally love it. Its very comfortable and quiet. Its rock solid and easy to climb with. I highly recommend this stand.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

great stand. easiest i have found to pack in and out


----------



## C. Renfrow (Jan 27, 2005)

FYI, the actual ready to use weights are a few pounds more than the advertised weights. The advertised weights do not include all necessary components to climb and use the stand.


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*tstands*

checkout timbertalloutdoors.com. my climber weighs 12# and has leveling capabilities. I replaced the orig. seat w/a lone wolf seat got it from cabelas. if your of large frame the babylite brute weighs 14#complete top/bottom rated 300# u can buy it from bowhunterssuperstore.com under 300$


----------



## dtgb115 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Timbertall price is only thing bigger*

:thumbs_doIt doesnt look nearly as comfortable and the dimensions are smaller. The price is only thing bigger.


----------



## archerlou (Feb 4, 2007)

*My Comments*

It is very easy to setup. Very comfortable and quiet in the tree. Only con I see is it is a litle cumbersome when carrying through thick woods.


----------



## kennyg855 (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought one this year and it is awesome. It only weighs 17 pounds. The net seating is firm so you dont sink in it, very comfy. I have actually sat from 10:30 am to 7:00pm without getting down. I have never sat that long before. I would upgrade to the better shoulder straps at time of order because its only half price then. All american made, cant beat that!


----------



## JRAINEY (Nov 11, 2011)

let me start by saying ive been hunting out of an ole man for the past ten years at least twice a week for a four month season,soto say im used to a certain feel is to say the least.. the first time i went to the woods with my treewalker i hated everything besides the rock solid feel while hunting.my climbing height is usually between 25 and 35 feet high.ive never felt more secure while hunting.. now that ive used it a couple of day ive gotten use to the larger profile while packing in and out. its a little noisy to take apart and also more noisy setting up on the tree than my ole man.its alot different to climb with than my ole man but it doesnt slip or slide.guess ill just have to get use to something different but i love the room and super safe and secure feeling.but i agree to get the upgraded shoulder straps,wish i had. just my 2 cents


----------

